# 2011 Cinch CTX First Impression



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I was able to get the bindings onto my Rome Flag for the first runs of the season on Saturday and i wanted to share first impressions from someone who was convinced he was going to hate rear-entry bindings and also specifically has been anti-cinch for a long time. 

Ok first let me say that I think it was somewhat silly for K2 to remove the actual ratchet on the toe for this years Cinch's. I get that it's sort of a set and forget type of binding, but without this simple element which they did have last year it makes setting these up a much bigger PITA than it actually needs to be. Even with that though it's definitely not that bad it just takes a little bit longer than it really could.

Now first impression of strapping into these was that they felt about as longitudinally responsive as my Union Data's and sort of in that all-mountain range. Not too soft but not too stiff either. Laterally they were definitely softer than the Data's though. I'm thinking that has more to do with the design than the actualy construction or materials but it wsa definitely noticble. I didn't find it affecting my performance at all but I could tell. 

The ankle straps are actually a lot more comfortable than you'd expect them to be when looking at them. They're definitely minimalistic in design and it's because of this that they form very well to my boot and allow for them to be responsive yet comfortable with no noticeable pressure points thus far. The toe is pretty much not noticeable IMO, they work, they're there, they don't slip up the toe which is a nice change from the Data's which were a couple of seasons old and were plagued by toe strap slippage.

The ease of entry alone to me was worth the price of admission. Now it's not that I can't bend over and strap in on regular bindings...but I've got some pretty major back issues so the less getting up and down the better. Also I ride a lot with skiers so it makes it super quick to get off the lift, pop your foot in and then flip the clip up in the back and you're ready to ride. I have mine set pretty tight so it does take some effort to get them to clip up but nothing crazy and still way quicker and easier than regular bindings.

I didn't really notice any advantage to the canted footbeds but the harshmellow in them definitely did a good job helping to damp out the ride. Especially since I was riding 100% man made crap with death cookies abound it was nice to know that even under these conditions my knees weren't taking the beating they have with other bindings I've used.

Overall after the first day of testing these out I found them to be worth the investment and I'm glad I went with these over the flows because I like the feel of traditional strap bindings versus flows I-strap. The only major knock I have is that lack of toe ratchet which I did know about and is seriously not a problem because I'm pretty sure I have the toes dialed in where I want them already. If your looking for a rear-entry binding but want traditional straps give the Cinch's a try I think you'll be happy with what you get.

I'll update as I ride these more and give further impressions. I'm putting them on my 2011 Legacy for next weekends trip to Killington so I'm interested to see how they ride on that board and if there's any changes in my opinion of them.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Agree with you...and love my CTXs. I have the 2009/10, they do have both ratchets. I usually set them up before the first run, and I'm good all day. Srapping in takes about 5 seconds standing. No need to sit on my ass anymore, which is great.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

So I just wanted to update this thread with some more insight and a question for other Cinch users about whether or not they ever have had the same issue I'm having...

So after putting some more time on these including 5 days in deep snow and some pretty gnarly terrain at Vail last month I'm definitely impressed with these bindings. The lack of the true toe ratchet has proven to pretty much be a non-issue because I haven't needed to touch it since I got it adjusted properly. That said I still think it's stupid that it doesn't have it. Every trip I've been on with the exception of 1 has been with skiers thus far this winter and the amount of time I've saved with these has been great. Overall the response longitudinally is solid. It's not at the same level as say a Targa or SPi etc. but I'd say it compares favorably to the response of my Union Datas. The lateral flex though definitely leaves something to be desired. It could be just because I'm a bigger guy that it feels like it's lacking but the system does seem to have a large amount of play side to side because of the way it's designed. Would I buy these again? Yes, they've met the goals I have set for them and outside of a couple of small things they've been what I was expecting.

The only thing I've been having an issue with at times is the cable popping out of the "channel" between the highback and the heel-cup. It's not the biggest deal as I can just open again and pop it back in but it's another one of those small annoying things with this binding. Has anyone else had this problem???


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

No, not with the cable. Only issue has been the toe strap popping open sometimes, but that's because of drag when I skate probably.
Can you order 09/10 toe ratchets for yours? I find the double system (back and straps) useful in powder, but I used the strap once to get in...in the deep stuff...other than that they work great...besides the almost unused straps to be hard ot open at times.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I definitely had one circumstance when I was out in Vail that I had to actually strap in... there was like 3 feet of fresh in the back bowls and there was no way I was getting in the back. The straps are definitely not as easy as my wife's Autos are to open close but I actually didn't have too much of an issue with the toe strap because I ride it as a cap anyway so I pretty much just put my foot in and forced the toe over the top. But that right there is why it seems so silly to me that they took off the toe ratchet...

I think I figured out what my issue with the cable is. I rotated my highbacks but I never adjusted the cable tension like they tell you to do if you were to adjust the forward lean. I was looking at them last night and noticed that it's definitely an uneven pull now which is probably what's causing the cable to pop out of the guide on me from time to time. It usually only happens on the first run of the day after I have the highbacks folded down from the day before. I'll try to screw with it tonight and see if adjusting the cable tension makes a difference at all.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

they do align funny if you don't pay attention sometimes....The cables I mean. But other than that I love those bindings. Strapping in is so much faster.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree...overall I'm definitely happy with them especially when I'm riding with skiers. I'll probably try to grab a pair of Auto Evers in the off-season if I can find a good price and see which I like better overall. I've demoed Evers but it's different to ride a few days on them so you can really see the quirks. My wife is riding the Auto a Go-Go's from last season and once she got used to them she fell in love. She still has issues getting out of them as quick as she gets in but I think that mostly has to do with a combination of lack of use and her using the toe strap as a more traditional style rather than as a cap...


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

Weight??

All I read about the 2010 model was they were heavy, have they changed that.

Also I do want to ask about getting into them,Do you every-time after getting of the chair lift need to adjust the straps or can you just slide your boot in clip it up and ride away.

Can this be done when riding of the chair lift too,they make the drops *HUGH* around here getting of the chair.

I've had it with always siting on my azz to put my boot into my bindings,the straps always get in my way.

I also can't stand and bend over and put my boots into the bindings,being everything is-in the way.

The K2's and the flows I'm really thinking about,being I just starting snowboarding again after 5 years,and was always a fan of snap in bindings with the high back.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Try them...I weighted them against a pair of Cartels...pretty much the same. Of course bindings like RIDE contraband are way lighter...

No need to adjust the straps at all...you just pull the highback up...Unless the straps were too tight and you like to loose them up in the chair ride?

You can strap on the chair if you're alone...but it takes 5 seconds to strap in, no ass sit required.

No I don'rt work for K2 ( I wish! )


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, the more and more I ride these bindings the less I like them...As I have put more days on them here on the east coast I'm begining to really dislike a few things about them. First the lateral flex which I did say seemed soft at first is really starting to make me concerned. Maybe it's because I'm a big dude and I'm putting a lot of pressure on them but I'm just really starting to question the durability... I feel like I'm going to snap them one of these days. I haven't been able to completely eliminate the issue of them locking in right and actually had to deal with fixing this after getting off the lift and stepping twice on the trip up to Jay Peak last weekend with the rest of the group for the east coast meet. I'm thinking I may try to return these to dogfunk and pick myself up a different set of bindings for next season...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I fine tuned mine and they work perfectly...
I assume you added a bit of forward lean, did you re-tighten the cable after? I do check regularly for loose screws, especially on the highback angle, that may fix the lateral play? SUre the weight might be an issue too..
They do require more tuning (wich I like) but stepping in and riding away in 5 seconds is priceless to me...I have them exactly tuned by now...hlafway in my season.
Good luck!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I definitely like the ease of entry of them which is the core reason I picked them up. I think I've just started souring on them because of all the little things starting to add up to me. I actually didn't add any forward lean but I did rotate the highback on them which I'm sure has something to do with the cable slipping out of the guide on the heelcup. That said, don't put that feature on a binding if it's not going to work properly...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Retighten the cable and you should be good... a little lean helps a lot on heel side carves...


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm considering these Cinch bindings as my first bindings come next season. I'm likely to wait and see what the 2012 bindings are like. But I'm hoping they'll be a similar system at least. I just wondered if these bindings are recommended for an ever advancing beginner/intermediate. 
My only worries are:
A; the weight of them (as before too long I hope to start some freestyle)
and 
B; the reliability as after some reasearch it seems a lot of people soon begin to complain about the reliabilty after not too long. I'm hoping to get a good few years use out of them in all honesty....

Thanks everyone


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

No issues after a season of riding...other than re-tightening the screws. They aren't much heavier than a pair of Cartels...


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Kirk! These are deffinetly winning im my wish-list for next season then!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

bobsy852 said:


> Thanks Kirk! These are deffinetly winning im my wish-list for next season then!


Man I loved having that quick entry on my pow days...I could strap on the lift when aI was alone..or in literally 6 seconds without sitting down. 
And we all know how much a pole position on the slope is worth on a pow day


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I didn't have any durability issues with them after a season of riding, my gripes come from a bunch of little things just adding up. Are the cinch's overall a solid binding for a rear-entry alternative to flows with a more standard strap set-up? Yes...would I buy them again? No. But I feel most people who would go for them most likely wouldn't have the same complaints I have/had. I'm probably going to pick myself up a pair of Auto Evers for next season to try them out for an extended period having only had the chance to ride them briefly on a friends deck. I got my wife a pair of Auto's and she loved them so I'm going to give em a try as well. I'm hoping I'll get close to the same time savings but with a more sturdy binding that has less moving parts on it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Solution? Buy Flows. Better in every way.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Solution? Buy Flows. Better in every way.


Gonna have to elaborate there, sounds kinda like baseless opinion.I have used both, one thing the K2s do have that I like is that it can be used as a traditional strap binding just as easily.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They are more reliable, less moving parts, no fixed toe strap to fight with, you get boot overhang on your toes (important for toeside power)...

There is no point to a speed entry binding. It takes me maybe 1 second longer with a good two strap. So why get something else? Comfort. And Flows are far more comfortable than Cinch's. I hope that binding line dies.

Cinch's are the redhead adopted low IQ child of K2


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Nivek said:


> They are more reliable, less moving parts, no fixed toe strap to fight with, you get boot overhang on your toes (important for toeside power)...
> 
> There is no point to a speed entry binding. It takes me maybe 1 second longer with a good two strap. So why get something else? Comfort. And Flows are far more comfortable than Cinch's. I hope that binding line dies.
> 
> Cinch's are the redhead adopted low IQ child of K2


Again, this seems just like your opinion.You haven't provided one bit of proof showing that the reliability is any better.I also don't get the whole fighting with the toe strap bit.If set up properly it is no big deal, same thing with Flows having to be set precise as well.I could say Flows are hard to do up and crush the tops of your feet, which if not set properly would be totally true.If there is no point to a speed entry why do they make them?The answer is simple and it isn't comfort.I haven't had a binding that caused any foot pain since maybe 1997.It is for the speed.If you live out east and your run lasts maybe 5 minutes you aren't going to want to spend the time to sit your ass on the ice and strap in (even if it only does take "one second longer" for you to sit down, strap in and get back up)when you can pop your foot in, snap the back in and ride off in one movement.I am not saying Flows aren't better.Some models likely are but the Cinches work perfectly well.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Not to nit-pick but 1 second longer to strap in I find false. 
Maybe 15 seconds or 30 seconds. 

I looked at the Cinches at the store and the display model at 2 stores had the cable come free from that little hook thingy. When I asked the sales person about this being an issue it was passed over. Now from reading this post it does seem to happen. Not that it isn't a simple fix but still it happens and not that one post makes it a design failure, just saying...

I don't ride like many of you better riders but why would you need/want to strap in conventionally on a rear entry system??? Again our local hills are small short rides so I love the speed of my Flows.

-Slyder


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

slyder said:


> Not to nit-pick but 1 second longer to strap in I find false.
> Maybe 15 seconds or 30 seconds.
> 
> I looked at the Cinches at the store and the display model at 2 stores had the cable come free from that little hook thingy. When I asked the sales person about this being an issue it was passed over. Now from reading this post it does seem to happen. Not that it isn't a simple fix but still it happens and not that one post makes it a design failure, just saying...
> ...


If you have to strap in on a really steep pitch or in deep snow the sometimes you can't use the rear entry feature so every so often you have to work it like a traditional binding.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Strapping in from a "fist down position" takes about 5 seconds. Actually easier than standing up, where you have to find a flat spot. Angle your board, sustain yourself wuith one hand, pull the lever with the other..Ride.

The model you saw at the store was probably out of the box and the cable was not engaged in the locking mechanism. You do that when you first set up your bindings and it locks there until you want to disengage it again.
The cable never came off in about 30 days of use this season.

The strap feature is great to release the binding of the chairlift, or when you need to step out or in on knee deep powder. And it works great.

My CTX work perfectly. I only had to retighten the screws at the end of the season. No wear or damage after 30 days of use this season. 




slyder said:


> Not to nit-pick but 1 second longer to strap in I find false.
> Maybe 15 seconds or 30 seconds.
> 
> I looked at the Cinches at the store and the display model at 2 stores had the cable come free from that little hook thingy. When I asked the sales person about this being an issue it was passed over. Now from reading this post it does seem to happen. Not that it isn't a simple fix but still it happens and not that one post makes it a design failure, just saying...
> ...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

that all makes sense. I haven't seen powder we don't get many dumps here, several inches at max in one snowfall.

-Slyder


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

slyder said:


> that all makes sense. I haven't seen powder we don't get many dumps here, several inches at max in one snowfall.
> 
> -Slyder


I was very happy to be a few sexond faster than others in those pow days makes or breaks an untraced slope!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I tried the K2 Cinch a couple of years back, but they were the bottom-of-the-line model. I commented at the time that the design concept was great but the implementation sucked. I really need to try the higher-end stuff. I also want to try some Contrabands. I'm a gear whore. I admit it.

I have Flows on both boards right now. I love Flows, especially when coming off the lift. But they do bite when trying to strap in in deep powder. Actually even when trying to UNstrap in deep pow.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I got mine at SportChalet during a summer deal, 50% off. $150 for the 09/10 CTX. Love them so far. K2 hardware (screws and washers) kinda sucks, but I took the bindings off every time after riding, to wax the board. Other than that I love those bindings. Being able to use both function is great on the lift to release a bit of the pressure on your boot, and if you need to unstrap after you got stuck in the deep.

The GNU ones were great too...with an additional buckle to loosen up the binding for the lift ride. But I could not find them.


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nivek said:


> There is no point to a speed entry binding. It takes me maybe 1 second longer with a good two strap. So why get something else? Comfort.


I'm interested in the speed entry system because here in the UK we get like no snow, haha so I get away for ma be 2 weeks a year, the rest of my boarding is in the local indoor fridge slope! The runs in there are about 30seconds long so I'm constantly in and out of the bindings, which is why I started looking into these fast entry systems!


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I love my Cinches. 1) I'm old I don't want to put my ass on the snow. 2)My kids will not wait for me. 3)I had no problem getting them on in powder. 4)I had no problems with the first year I boarded with them.


----------



## Summersucks (Apr 4, 2011)

i had the 2009 cinches and i hated them. i mean i loved how fast they were, it really was awesome. but the just kept coming undone as i was riding, and after a while i just couldnt get my foot in and then snap it. idk bout the 2011


----------



## sldrose (Jan 18, 2012)

*k2 cinch cable slipping*



lisevolution said:


> The only thing I've been having an issue with at times is the cable popping out of the "channel" between the highback and the heel-cup. It's not the biggest deal as I can just open again and pop it back in but it's another one of those small annoying things with this binding. Has anyone else had this problem???


Hi Lisevolution, i just bought the 2012 Cinch CTX (with the toe ratchet)and im having the same problem as you with the cable popping out of the "channel" between the highback and the heel-cup as well.
Did you figure out any way to fix this?

This is a big issue for me as it defeats the purpose of a convenience binding.
also the cable gets jammed making the rear leaver impossible to operate.

Did you end up replacing with the K2 auto evers? how do these compare?


thanks


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

I reviewed all my options for rear-entry bindings this season and I ended up buying the GNU Choice. I've spent half a season using them now and I love them. Essentially you have the easy entry of the K2/Flow and you also have the comfort and stability of a 2-strap design. Plus the lift hill tension release on the back strap is just brilliant. I have no problems getting into the bindings unless I'm on a really steep slope, and then I just have to face up the hill, dig my toe edge in a little bit and then lean up the gradient while I put my boot in and tighten up the bindings. I can't speak to using them in deep powder, since I'm in the midwest and it's all groomed hardpack.

These have a fixed toe cap instead of a ratchet, but I don't find it to be a problem at all. In fact I actually like them better than the toe caps on my previous Burton Customs because the Customs always slid up like crazy, even with the ratchet. The back strap has a ratchet but I never have to use it because it's a "set and forget" design. I get it to the tension I want while closed and then I don't have to touch it the rest of the season. Getting your boot out is even easier because when you pull down the highback it automatically pops the rear strap loose so you have plenty of room to slide out. These bindings are also fairly light and adjustable and when I'm riding they feel comfortable with no pressure points and just the right amount of flex.

I can't speak to the long term durability but after half a season they're still working like new. I definitely recommend them over the K2 and the current flows. When Flow comes out with their new model that has the same(ish) features as the Gnu and two strap design, I'll probably go with Flow just for the durability and reputation. But for now these bindings are awesome.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Same here. Second season on the CTXs. I saw those GNU around..love the easy release ratchet. I can do the same popping my regular one. And now it's finally SNOWING!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I get in my Flows faster than I could with Fastech, and the strap wasn't movable and caused a pressure point on top of my foot. Toe strap reuired manual placement everytime I got in...

Flows.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

Been riding the Auto's for years. 15-30 seconds to strap into traditional bindings? Maybe if it's your first time ever snowboarding you're sitting on the ground this might be true...

It takes me about 8-10 seconds tops...and the last 3-4 seconds of that I'm already moving, just a couple of last second "clicks"

I would love to get a new pair of Autos but I'm not feelin those cheap looking rubber band toe straps. I like the wider leather pad that was on my 08's and now my 09s.


----------

